# McCullough gas trimmer starts but wont run.



## rickrocknroll (Apr 25, 2009)

I've had this trimmer for a few years and it started dying last fall. Took it in to get fixed and it ran great for a month then it started bogging and cutting out, wouldn't keep running. This morning I tried to get it going but it wont stay running. It'll go for a few seconds but dies out. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

gas, clogged air filter, loose carb, clogged carb, bad carb gaskets, carb out of adjustment, bad spark plug. go from there and get back with us, not necessarily in that order, do the cheapest and easiest first:thumbsup:.


----------

